# Bedford Scores?



## mdierker (Jun 30, 2008)

Not sure I'm 23 miles out cant wait to shoot tomorrow


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Heard someone carded a 17up in MBO yesterday 
Not sure if they shot all targets or not


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

Thats a pretty high score for MBO.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Yup good shooting for sure


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

maybe they got a set of those Alpen's ...sorry couldnt resist.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Dirty to bring that up......You know them Alpens were Limited Edition ;-)


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

Friend of mine shot even in AHC yesterday, great shooting Dave!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

i heard i was eight up ....i didnt really keep score or look at the card


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

I seen a 415 in HC in the paper when they wrote my score down.


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

I shot with a guy from Ohio Friday who finished 8 up. I think he was in advanced hunter or MBR, sorry don't remember. He did shoot the long stakes on ABCD course if someone can decipher that bit of information. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caddo Creek (Jan 16, 2010)

Anyone know how the Pro' s shot?


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I just saw on fbook that levi and gillingham are one and two. Chance is 4th. 3rd was a name I didn't recognize.


Sent from my BlackBerry 9650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Levi Morgan - 20up
Hammer - 14up
Evans - 7up

These are just some scores I heard


----------



## panther08 (Jan 7, 2008)

A very good friend is 6 up after 20 in ahc, and i know of a 4 up after 20 in ahc too


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

gary studt 3rd remember that name it will be around alot


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

N brooks 9 up. Kinda tuff. I just didn't shoot the bow good. Nightmare


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Gold tip is holding down the top 4 places in the Men's PRO class with Levi Morgan in first with a 320, Gold Tip Pro staff manager Tim Gillingham in 2nd at 314, Gary Studt in 3rd with a 312 and Chance Beaubouef in 4th!!! Levi, Tim and Gary are shooting the GT X-Cutter and Chance is shooting the 22 series.


----------



## COUESRIDER (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for the updates.


----------



## jg-xring (Aug 26, 2006)

I just got back to NY....finished 4 up in AHC.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

proXarchery said:


> gary studt 3rd remember that name it will be around alot


Gary is definitely a serious contender in the IBO. Nice guy. Shot a local shoot with him once. He's a yardage judging machine. Shoots a Martin too, so he can't be all bad.


----------



## caskins269 (Jul 31, 2008)

I finished 4 up in AHC. And the back stake on ranges ABCD is the MBR class.


----------



## panther08 (Jan 7, 2008)

Good shooting chris i didnt know if that was after 20 or 40 targets. But i knew u shoot well. i heard it was not a super easy shoot. are u home already


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Bedford is always tuff for judging I feel


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Shot the last 10 with Charles Buhler in the Super senior MCBH class and he finish up with a strong 7 up. Good shooting Charles.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Gary Studt is a great guy I used to work with him.He has really been turning it on lately


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Levi won Bedford.

No big surprise
DB


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Who got 2nd-5th place


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Babyk said:


> Who got 2nd-5th place




Tim Gillingham held down the 2nd place while Gold Tip Pro staffer Gary Studt finished in 3rd. Gold Tip & Bee Stinger Pro staff shooter Chance Beaubouef finished 4th completing the top 4!!


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

If it wasn't for DB we would not even know any scores!! How about getting with the times IBO/ASA and update your webpage during the tournaments at least put up the Pros scores... One even better how about live scoring for the Pro Range!! This is how you do it..have a data base of a picture of all the animals that are going to be shot at one of these events have someone follow each of the top so many pro groups and after target the person will have a handheld device that they choose the animal and archers names and mark each target where they where hit by the archers in the handheld device and upload to a live feed on their website. PGA tour does it at every tournament. They put up live driving distance put distance place where ball landed in fairway etc.. Like I said DB is our live feed and I like it..


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

congrats to gary studt


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

cenochs said:


> If it wasn't for DB we would not even know any scores!! How about getting with the times IBO/ASA and update your webpage during the tournaments at least put up the Pros scores... One even better how about live scoring for the Pro Range!! This is how you do it..have a data base of a picture of all the animals that are going to be shot at one of these events have someone follow each of the top so many pro groups and after target the person will have a handheld device that they choose the animal and archers names and mark each target where they where hit by the archers in the handheld device and upload to a live feed on their website. PGA tour does it at every tournament. They put up live driving distance put distance place where ball landed in fairway etc.. Like I said DB is our live feed and I like it..


Actually IBO shoots seem like no one even discusses them. I usually get my scores from phone calls or manufactures post on facebook. Modern times and it really shouldn't be this hard. Promotion of archery is often why the sport wont grow. Hungry Games Movie most likely dont more for archery this year than anything. NASP having the largest archery event ever and all youth was HUGE. Show me archery tournaments can grow if promoted right. Mathews knows how to promote you got to give them that.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

BROX said:


> Gary Studt is a great guy I used to work with him.He has really been turning it on lately


Always good to see a new face with the leaders.
DB


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

Two of my buddies and team mates shot great in the MBR class. Tom Toland w a 408 and John Smith w a 403. I shot a 397 so our team had a pretty good weekend overall. Had a good time and met a few AT members.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

cenochs said:


> If it wasn't for DB we would not even know any scores!! How about getting with the times IBO/ASA and update your webpage during the tournaments at least put up the Pros scores... One even better how about live scoring for the Pro Range!! This is how you do it..have a data base of a picture of all the animals that are going to be shot at one of these events have someone follow each of the top so many pro groups and after target the person will have a handheld device that they choose the animal and archers names and mark each target where they where hit by the archers in the handheld device and upload to a live feed on their website. PGA tour does it at every tournament. They put up live driving distance put distance place where ball landed in fairway etc.. Like I said DB is our live feed and I like it..


I know what your saying but they have gotten alot better over the last couple years, they'll have all the scores up by 8:00 tonight or sooner. I think it was over around 1:00 today so that really isn't too bad of a wait. I shot in the NFAA Indoor Sectionals and it took like 2 months too find out the scores, that right there is rediculous. IBO is doing fine with the scores, if they go to the system you suggest they'll be charging us double to shoot the tourneys lol


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

DB just has all the tournaments bugged lol


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> Gold tip is holding down the top 4 places in the Men's PRO class with Levi Morgan in first with a 320, Gold Tip Pro staff manager Tim Gillingham in 2nd at 314, Gary Studt in 3rd with a 312 and Chance Beaubouef in 4th!!! Levi, Tim and Gary are shooting the GT X-Cutter and Chance is shooting the 22 series.


Great arrows DB, however, just to clear it up, I was shooting 22 series.

Thanks
Gary


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

*turkey pic from pro range*

42 yards out and a tough judge

Arrows belong to

Levi Morgan
Gary Studt

Both in 11

Nathan Brooks
Mike Nicholson

Both in 8


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

If I saw a turkey at 42 yards I think I would puke!! Haha, great shootin!!


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

44 yd gator not any better!


----------



## mondo (Jul 17, 2009)

scores where posted 3hrs after the shoot was over. what do you want??


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

mondo said:


> scores where posted 3hrs after the shoot was over. what do you want??



Thats awsome! guys want some blog posts and pics for more up to date action.


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

Wish they would post team scores! The MBR team I'm on got a good chance. I know there were several teams though and not sure who was on what team.


----------



## RMC (Dec 11, 2009)

jonathan smith is a great guy shot with him in bedford last year. Good luck with the team shoot.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

42yd turkey 
if I was shooting in there group there would had been only 3 arrows in that target cause i would had probley missed it all together!!!!!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

gjstudt said:


> 42 yards out and a tough judge
> 
> Arrows belong to
> 
> ...


I saw this on FB I think and I was amazed really.

I guess what caught my eye was all the arrows straight up/down (yardage issue)- not like the classes I shoot where they are scattered all over the damn thing.


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

How about some team scores already?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

gjstudt said:


> 42 yards out and a tough judge
> 
> Arrows belong to
> 
> ...


Tough target for sure. Congrats once again.
DB


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Tough courses for sure on the Pro and semi ranges. Great sets by the folks who put out the targets. Changed them up some Saturday night also to help stamp out the rumor mills that always seem to get started. Had a great 1st day only to have a lower limb issue on day 2 for a miserable finish to a nice weekend. No mud in Bedford, but the ticks sure made up for it...The top finishers earned their way there, congrats to all.


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

It was great shooting with you mark. Hated to see your lower limb give out. Thanks for making my first semi experience a fun one.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Same here Billy, was a great weekend either way. A good group to shoot with helps kill the pain of a bad days shooting. You did well for your 1st time up there, you belong there and will do well. Take care.


----------

